# Time for an upgrade from F350 to F550



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

Gentlemen,
PART I: Here we go. Our business has grown so much that we are considering replacing our 1989 F350 diesel dump that is in good shape with a F550 dump. We need to take into consideration that the vehicle will also be used for plowing residential driveways. The truck we saw this afternoon is a 2002 F550 XL, 4x4, 7.3PSD, auto, a/c, mason dump with 75,000 miles. It also comes with a plow. Tires are at about 60%. Asking price is $28,000. We mainly use the dump for mulch and soil, however we are expanding at a nicely controlled rate and foresee more use for a vehicle of this rating. I also thought of the Chevy 4500 but thought it would be too big to fit into residential driveways. Your thoughts and comments are appreciated. By the way, what may we expect in fuel consumption. I am assuming that the gears are 4:11s.
PART II: My son and I looked at another F550 and also test drove it at a Ford dealer. This one was basically the same set up as the other one, but was in better shape, had 28,000 miles on it, rode smoother and had better pick up. The interior seat was ripped at the driver's left seam. Has a plow frame but no plow. We can transfer our 9ft Fisher from the other truck to this one. We have a verbal agreement at $25,000 and the dealer fixes the seat. I am waiting to hear back on Monday if it is a go. This was also posted on Lawnsite to get both summer and winter view points.
Mark (sgoalie's father)


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i can tell u the 7.3 is a great motor but u don't want the meyer plow , well i wouldn't if i was your shoes as for mileage i couldn't tell ya good luckwith your decision


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would go with the lower milage/price truck. Just keep in mind that the 30k service on the truck is coming up. The diesel will go for a huge amount of miles(7.3 PSD), so the engine's not an issue.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*F550*

sgoalie23,
You were talking about fuel consumption and assumed that the 550 had 4.11 rears...I am not 100% sure, but am fairly positive that 4.88s were the only ratio available for 550 diesels. Will definitely burn a little more gas than your 89, but the newer engine with fewer miles than the 89 may help make up for that a little bit. As far as size goes, I don't believe that the difference is that great from your 350 dump, but again, not 100% sure...just trying to give my 2 cents. What year is the 550 that you have the verbal agreement, just out of curiousity. I would also go with the lower mileage truck. Good luck with whichever you choose. Let us know the result.


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

The second F550 with the lower mileage is a 2001. The salesman also said that it had a limited slip diff. He stated that you could tell due to the shape of the differential.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*L/S Diff.*

sgoalie23,
I have never heard that you could tell that an axle was a limited slip by its look. Not saying it isn't true, just I have never heard that. I always thought the only way to tell, other than taking it apart, was by checking the code on the axle tag. I believe the clutch packs that make it limited slip are all internal and do not affect the outer shape of the diff. Has anyone else heard of this?? If so, please enlighten me. I've never met a salesman I could trust! That's pretty low mileage for an 01...just a little over 5k a year...can't go wrong with that. J.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

They use the same rear axle housing for open or limited slip diffs. Tytpical salesman instead of reading the codes and looking them up in the computer he just BS's his way through it.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

1st if youre only hauling mulch / soil and plowing, just go with the 350....no need to be flashy, and you could save alittle$$$...+ WATCH out for the oil pan and the oil cooler system, i JUST bought a 2000 ford f 350 PSD and had to replace both with in 2 months how much ohhhhhh juuuuust $2,600, so make sure you get on youre back and check that out, if it is rusty DONT buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

plus i would'nt buy anything with a meyer on it, only fisher for me!


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

If the deal goes through, we have a 9Ft fisher on another truck and we will switch to the 550. The picture is of the first truck we looked at. The second has the frame only for a Curtis but no plow. We should find out later today about the deal.
Mark


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

like i said watch out for the oil pan, and oil cooler!


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Limited Slip Diff?*

Gentlemen,
I was on the www.dieselstop.com and found this: (maybe it will help others)

"N NUMBER:

The first three vehicle identification number (VIN) positions are the world manufacturer code. 
1FD - Ford Motor Company, USA, incomplete vehicle 
1FM - Ford Motor Company, USA, multi-purpose vehicle 
1FT - Ford Motor Company, USA, truck, completed vehicle 
2FM - Ford Motor Company, Canada, multi-purpose vehicle 
3FD - Ford Motor Company, Mexico, incomplete vehicle

The fourth VIN position is the vehicle brake type and GVWR code (all vehicles use hydraulic brakes). 
N - 8,501-9,000 pounds GVWR with driver and front passenger air bags 
S - 9,001-10,000 pounds GVWR with driver and front passenger air bags 
W - 10,001-14,000 pounds GVWR with driver and front passenger air bags 
X - 14,001-16,000 pounds GVWR with driver and front passenger air bags 
A - 16,001-19,500 pounds GVWR with driver and front passenger air bags 
H - 8,501-9,000 pounds GVWR, without air bags (Mexico) 
J - 9,000-10,000 pounds GVWR, without air bags (Mexico) 
K - 10,001-14,000 pounds GVWR, without air bags (Mexico) 
L - 14,001-16,000 pounds GVWR, without air bags (Mexico) 
M - 16,001-19,500 pounds GVWR, without air bags (Mexico)

Positions 5 through 7 indicate vehicle line, series and body type. 
F20 - F-250, Regular Cab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
X20 - F-250, SuperCab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
W20 - F-250, Crew Cab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
F21 - F-250, Regular Cab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
X21 - F-250, SuperCab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
W21 - F-250, Crew Cab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
F30 - F-350, Regular Cab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
X30 - F-350, SuperCab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
W30 - F-350, Crew Cab, 4x2, single rear wheels 
F31 - F-350, Regular Cab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
X31 - F-350, SuperCab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
W31 - F-350, Crew Cab, 4x4, single rear wheels 
F32 - F-350, Regular Cab, 4x2, dual rear wheels 
X32 - F-350, SuperCab, 4x2, dual rear wheels 
W32 - F-350, Crew Cab, 4x2, dual rear wheels 
F33 - F-350, Regular Cab, 4x4, dual rear wheels 
X33 - F-350, SuperCab, 4x4, dual rear wheels 
W33 - F-350, Crew Cab, 4x4, dual rear wheels 
F34 - F-350, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, single rear wheels 
X34 - F-350, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, single rear wheels 
W34 - F-350, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, single rear wheels 
F35 - F-350, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, single rear wheels 
X35 - F-350, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, single rear wheels 
W35 - F-350, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, single rear wheels 
F36 - F-350, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, dual rear wheels 
X36 - F-350, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, dual rear wheels 
W36 - F-350, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2, dual rear wheels 
F37 - F-350, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, dual rear wheels 
X37 - F-350, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, dual rear wheels 
W37 - F-350, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4, dual rear wheels 
F46 - F-450, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
W46 - F-450, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
W42 - F-450, Crew Cab (with box), 4x2, dual rear wheels 
W43 - F-450, Crew Cab (with box), 4x4, dual rear wheels 
F47 - F-450, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
W47 - F-450, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
F56 - F-550, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
W56 - F-550, Crew Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
F57 - F-550, Regular Cab (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
X46 - F-450, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
X47 - F-450, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
X56 - F-550, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x2 
X57 - F-550, SuperCab (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
W57 - F-550, Crew Cab, (Chassis Cab), 4x4 
U40 - Excursion, 4x2, XLT 
U41 - Excursion, four-door, 4x4, XLT 
U42 - Excursion, four-door, 4x2, Limited 
U43 - Excursion, four-door, 4x4, Limited

The eighth VIN position is the engine displacement and number of cylinders. 
L - 5.4L, Modular, SOHC, EFI, V8, Gas 
S - 6.8L, SOHC, EFI, V10, Gas 
F - 7.3L, OHV, DI Turbo, V8, Diesel 
Z - 6.8L, gaseous fuel prep (F-Series) 
D - 6.8L, propane only (F-Series) 
B - 5.4L, propane only (F-Series)

The ninth VIN position is a government assigned, computer-generated check digit.

The tenth VIN position is the model year code. 
· 2 - 2002

The eleventh VIN position is the assembly plant code. 
S - Allen Park (Allen Park, Michigan) 
E - Kentucky Truck (Jefferson County, Kentucky) 
M - Cuautitlan (Cuautitlan, Mexico)

The last six VIN positions are an alphanumeric code for the vehicle build sequence. This is also the vehicle serial and warranty number. 
· A0000-E99999 - Ford Division

AND THIS

VEHICLE CERTIFICATION LABEL:

Exterior paint codes may be listed as a two-part code. The first set of characters listed indicate the vehicle primary body color code. The second set of characters listed (if applicable) indicated a two-tone or accent body color code. 
AQ - Arizona Beige (clear coat), F-Series 
BY - School Bus Yellow, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
CX - Dark Shadow Gray (clear coat), F-Series 
F1 - Vermilion Red (clear coat), F-Series 
EP - Vermilion Red Solid, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
FN - Dark Toreador Red, F-Series 
GX - Dark Toreador Red, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
L2 - True Blue (clear coat) 
LR - Sapphire Blue (clear coat), F-Series 
PB - Jewel Green, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
PK - Chesapeake Blue, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
PY - Highland Green (waterborne), F-Series 
UD - Ebony, F-Series 
TX - Bright Silver, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
YO - Oxford White, Mexico sold only, F-Series 
Z1 - Oxford White, Mexico build U.S. sold, F-Series 
Z1 - Oxford White (clear coat), F-Series 
Z3 - Silver Metallic (clear coat), F-Series 
FL - Toreador Red, Excursion 
JP - Silver Birch Metallic, Excursion 
LD - Medium Wedgewood Blue, Excursion 
P5 - Aspen Green, Excursion 
ST - Estate Green, Excursion 
TK - Mineral Gray, Excursion 
UA - Ebony, Excursion 
YZ - Oxford White, Excursion

Wheelbase 
137 - 137-inch wheelbase (F-Series, Excursion) 
141 - 141-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
142 - 142-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
156 - 156-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
158 - 158-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
162 - 162-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
165 - 165-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
172 - 172-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
176 - 176-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
189 - 189-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
200 - 200-inch wheelbase (F-Series) 
201 - 201-inch wheelbase (F-Series)

Brake Type 
B - Four-wheel anti-lock brakes system (ABS)

Interior trim codes are listed as a two-part code. The first character listed identifies the trim type. The second character listed identifies the interior trim color.

Interior Trim Type 
K - Knitted vinyl bench seat, F-Series 
C - Cloth bench seat, F-Series 
F - Cloth captains chairs, Excursion 
F - Flight bench seat, Mexico sold F-Series XLT only 
G - High back cloth individual seats, F-Series 
H - High back knitted vinyl individual seats, F-Series 
J - High back vinyl individual seats, F-Series 
3 - Cloth 40/20/40 seats, F-Series/Excursion 
D - Cloth 40/20/40 seats with integrated restraints, F-Series 
8 - Leather 40/20/40 seats, F-Series 
9 - Leather 40/20/40 seats with integrated restraints, F-Series 
2 - Cloth captains chairs, F-Series 
6 - Cloth captains chairs with integrated restraints, F-Series 
4 - Leather captains chairs, F-Series/Excursion 
7 - Leather captains chairs with integrated restraints, F-Series 
5 - Leather quad captains chairs, F-Series 
L - Leather captains chairs, Excursion Limited 
B -Leather captains chairs with vinyl rear bench, F-Series 
M-Cloth 40/20/40 seats with rear bench mono. F-Series 
P-Leather captains chairs with vinyl rear bench, F-Series 
Interior Trim Color 
H - Medium Parchment, F-Series 
E - Medium Flint, F-Series/Excursion 
B-Ebony, F-Series 
D-Dark Flint, F-Series

Tape/Paint Stripe (TP/PS) 
D - Light Argent/Medium Platinum/Light Argent, F-Series XLT 
E - Arizona Beige/Dark Sandalwood/Arizona Beige, F-Series 
F - Wild Strawberry/Dark Shadow Gray/Wild Strawberry, F-Series

Radio Type 
7 - AM/FM stereo with clock, F-Series 
G - Delete AM/FM stereo with clock, all other components installed, F-Series 
9 - AM/FM stereo with cassette and clock, F-Series/Excursion 
R - Delete AM/FM stereo with cassette and clock, all other components installed, F-Series 
K - AM/FM stereo with cassette and compact disc player, F-Series/Excursion 
Y - Delete standard AM radio with clock, F-Series 
1 - AM/FM stereo with cassette and in-dash six disc compact disc (CD) changer, F-Series/Excursion

Axle Type 
31 - 3.73 non-limited slip, F-250/Excursion 
C1 - 3.73 limited slip, F-250/Excursion 
32 - 4.10 non-limited slip, F-250 
C2 - 4.10 limited slip, F-250/Excursion 
33 - 4.30 non-limited slip, F-250 
C3 - 4.30 limited slip, F-250/Excursion 
36 - 4.56 non-limited slip, F-250 
C6 - 4.56 limited slip, F-250 
41 - 3.73 non-limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
D1 - 3.73 limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
42 - 4.10 non-limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
D2 - 4.10 limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
43 - 4.30 non-limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
D3 - 4.30 limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
46 - 4.56 non-limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
D6 - 4.56 limited slip, F-350 (single rear wheels) 
61 - 3.73 non-limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
F1 - 3.73 limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
62 - 4.10 non-limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
F2 - 4.10 limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
63 - 4.30 non-limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
66 - 4.56 non-limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
F6 - 4.56 limited slip, F-350 (dual rear wheels) 
81 - 3.73 non-limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
E1 - 3.73 limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
82 - 4.10 non-limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
E2 - 4.10 limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
83 - 4.30 non-limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
E3 - 4.30 limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
86 - 4.56 non-limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
E6 - 4.56 limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
88 - 4.88 non-limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
EW - 4.88 limited slip, F-350 Chassis Cab, narrow frame (dual rear wheels) 
G3 - 4.30 limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
73 - 4.30 non-limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
78 - 4.88 non-limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
G8 - 4.88 limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
75 - 5.38 non-limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
G5 - 5.38 limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
GW - 4.10 limited slip, F-450 Chassis Cab 
98 - 4.88 non-limited slip, F-550 Chassis Cab 
K8 - 4.88 limited slip, F-550 Chassis Cab 
95 - 5.38 non-limited slip, F-550 Chassis Cab 
K5 - 5.38 limited slip, F-550 Chassis Cab 
KW - 4.10 limited slip, F-550 Chassis Cab

Transmission Type 
E - Four-speed automatic overdrive (4R100), gasoline engines, F-Series/Excursion 
9 - Four-speed automatic overdrive (4R100), diesel engine, F-Series/Excursion 
6 - Six-speed manual, Dana ZF (M6HD-6), F-Series 
5 - Six-speed manual, F-Series (5.4L, 6.8L Gas) 
2 - Five-speed manual, F-Series (5.4L, 6.8L Gas/LPG), Mexico only

Springs 
Springs codes are listed as a two-part code. The first character listed is for the front springs. The second code listed is for the rear springs. Auxiliary rear springs may also be listed.

Front Springs - F-Series 
Base part number - 5310 (RH/LH) 
Pre-fix - F81A 
B - Suffix BA 
C - Suffix CA 
D - Suffix DA 
E - Suffix EA 
F - Suffix FA 
G - Suffix GA 
H - Suffix HA 
I - Suffix RA 
J - Suffix SA 
K - Suffix TA 
L - Suffix UA 
Pre-fix - 1C34 
S - Suffix AAA 
T - Suffix ABA 
U - Suffix ACA 
V - Suffix ADA 
W - Suffix AEA 
X - Suffix AFA 
Front Springs - Excursion 
Base part number - 5310 (RH/LH) 
Pre-fix - YC35 
G - Suffix G 
H - Suffix H 
S - Suffix S 
Pre-fix - 1C34 
AG 
AH 
AJ 
Rear Springs - F-Series 
L - Rear air suspension 
B - 1C34-5560-CB, F-250, F-350 
C - 1C35-5560-DB, F-250, F-350 
D - YC35-5560-EA, F-250, F-350 
M - YC35-5A975-AA, F-450, F-550 
N - YC35-5A975-BA, F-450, F-550 
Auxiliary Springs - F-Series 
A - YC35-5588-A (wide frame) 
D - F81A-5588-D (narrow frame) 
Rear Springs - Excursion 
Base part number - 5560 (RH/LH) 
Pre-fix - YC35 
A - Suffix A 
Pre-fix - 1C34 
B - Suffix B


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

That is the biggest post I've ever seen. I felt like I was falling as I was scrolling down to the end. I almost needed a parachute. :waving:


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't think for one second that I typed all that. That is why God invented cut and paste!!
Mark


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

yaaa, i dont know about that, i dont think god pays to much anttention to computers and cut and pasteting????


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sgoalie23--Before you buy----A guy on the site has a 99 f450-- for sale--going out of bussiness--had 7.3--nice truck can't remember if it had a plow on it! Had it listed around 23K--I think he would entertain a serious offer! He was from Abington Ma. Name was Emerscape! Some Jokers here were offering him 15K! JMO that is way too big for a driveway rig! Unless there 100' long and uphill both ways! If you could find a nice lot for it to work in thats what a 550 needs! Both trucks your looking at seem like nice rides! The guy's post is just a little way down--"Whats a fair price"


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like I said before go with the low mileage truck.
The higher one may have not ever had any services done to it also.
You can always add plow mounts but you can't erase miles on it.
Look at the drivers door sticker to see what it came from the factory with.


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

The deal for the low mileage one is done. I should have it next week. Thanks for all of your help.
Mark


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*F550*

sgoalie23,
Congrats on the new rig. Hope you can get it plowing if we ever get more snow around these parts. Be sure to post some pics when you get a chance. J.


----------



## sgoalie23 (Jun 20, 2004)

Wiil do. After we pick it up from the dealer, it is going right over to have a Boss 9ft blade installed. There is a Curtis push frame on it now that will be removed and sold. Anyone interested?
Mark


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

sgoalie23 said:


> The salesman also said that it had a limited slip diff. He stated that you could tell due to the shape of the differential.


which end was he talking out of. sales men will tell you any lie to make a sale.
fords stock limited slip is not very impressive. i can barely tell my truck has one.


----------

